# ideas on ringtones



## tenxaday (Sep 26, 2007)

It's close to that time. What are some ideas for halloween ring tones and message tones? 

post links if you have them


----------



## Halloweenatic (Oct 1, 2007)

I always use the Halloween theme (Michael Myers) I think its the best. I downloaded it on my computer and then stuck my memory card in and drug it onto it.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

My friend has the Scary Movie ringtone (or that's what he calls it). It starts off with the screaching shower music, the a scream and laughter, then it goes into a funky beat with a baby laughing. lol



> post links if you have them


Google would be a good place to start. 

(btw, just because a site asks you to pay for a ringtone, doesn't mean you can't just copy/paste it for free sometimes...) 

ie... tools, Internet Options, Settings, View Files. Look for the MP3 that was just played/demo'ed... copy and paste to your desktop. Upload to your phone. That's what I do.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Halloweenatic said:


> I always use the Halloween theme (Michael Myers) I think its the best. I downloaded it on my computer and then stuck my memory card in and drug it onto it.


I use the same one. I recorded it onto my phone, but will be getting a memory card to do just what Halloweenatic did.


----------



## Halloweenatic (Oct 1, 2007)

Also about a year ago I subscribed to a music downloading site called 360 ProShare and it only cost me $2 for 2 years. Thats where I get my music from. My cell has a usb that I can attach to my computer and download to my memory card too. For some reason it will not let me attach these songs so if anyone wants Halloween, 1, 2 Freddys coming for you, Michael Myers House, or ch ch ch ha ha ha I'll send it via email.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Try these on for size. Hopefully some of the links still work.

http://www.freehalloweenscreensavers.com/freeringtones.htm

http://ringtones.ez-tracks.com/ringtone-17352.html

You may have to use an audio recorder to save some of the files to your computer (there are plenty of free recorders on the net that will do the job).


----------



## tenxaday (Sep 26, 2007)

this is what i used to cut my tones. Its a pretty good mp3 editor audacity... search it. I used it for all my cutting and cropping..


----------



## NightCreature (Oct 7, 2004)

get the free ringtone/wallpaper from cool poddy, 'is this house haunted ?' ucan download here http://www.fameblvd.com/poddy/poddy/poddy.htm


----------

